# Which shop is better



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been reading posts regarding Zazzle, Spreadshirt and Cafepress. I just want to put out some simple designs to gauge the interest, and of course, try and sell some shirts. Of course you limit your sales if you can only print on white shirts. I notice they now offer printing on dark shirts. Is one better than the others? Anyone making money from these sites. The positive is that I don't have to buy the shirts and send away for screened transfers so I can heat press them at home. What's everyone's thoughts on sites like these.

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is one better than the others? Anyone making money from these sites.


They all sort of have different benefits and drawbacks.

I think CafePress has the best setup for a "business" shop. Bulk editing and upload tools. Large userbase for peer support. Easy to setup shops. CafePress also does some heavy marketing for its shopkeepers.

That said, Spreadshirt and Zazzle also have good sites and good options. If you are selling text based shirts, I would say Spreadshirt might be a good way to go, since their online t-shirt designer is pretty easy to use and their printing method on darks for 1-3 color simple designs (vinyl and flock transfers) is better than the other two (in my opinion).

If you have full color designs, then Zazzle and CafePress would probably be better options.

The best thing to do, since they are all free, would be to signup at each of them and test out their user interfaces. See which one you feel more comfortable with and which one you feel will work best for your needs.

If you read through the various forums here in the t-shirt fulfillment section, you can read some past reviews and experiences with each of the services you mentioned.

I also talked about a few of them here:
http://www.hiphipuk.co.uk/2006/10/30/hiphipuk-meets-tshirt-mogul-rodney-blackwell/


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Rodney. That helps a lot. I'm just looking at some simple text designs with one color distressed backgrounds. I'll play with each of them but Spreadshirt sounds good for what I'm looking at doing.

Thanks again.


----------

